# guard dog training centres etc



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

just wondering how these business train these dogs in such a short amount of time to bite, protect , guard etc. two in australia that are well advertised are

guard dog training centre and sydney dog training

website

http://www.guarddogtraining.com.au/

seems pretty amazing to me , in just three weeks teaching all that stuff


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lots of defense
Lots of compulsion
Lots of hype.
You wind up with an obscenely overpriced dog that will rarely do the job if you ever need him. :-(


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

I agree with Thomas, but I believe you can get a lot from a dog that is trained multiple short sessions daily without using heavy compulsion. Of course that trainer must know what is too much i.e. reading the dog. Now finding a place with integrity is another story especially when money & time are considerations. JMHO


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

they offer to take peoples dogs that have never had previous training and train them to bite on command etc, wouldnt bite work in defense take a lot longer then 3 weeks (completely ignoring the fact that the dog has never been trained to bite a sleeve before, prey or otherwise) wouldnt it all be extreme fear aggression , unless the dog had very hard nerves. can you define compulsion please?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Michael Murphy said:


> they offer to take peoples dogs that have never had previous training and train them to bite on command etc, wouldnt bite work in defense take a lot longer then 3 weeks (completely ignoring the fact that the dog has never been trained to bite a sleeve before, prey or otherwise) wouldnt it all be extreme fear aggression , unless the dog had very hard nerves. can you define compulsion please?


Michael, have you called the place to inquire about their training?
as far as I know, no one on here works with them.

They have videos, although they do not appear to be super impressive as far as videos from trainers in other countries. I did not see anything I would label as extreme fear aggression. I have been told by quite a few Aussies, that the dog training scene their is not really developed to the levels of what people in some other countries routinely have access to..

give em a call, ask if you can watch some training.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Michael do a search or ask around there is some info on some other forums etc about some of these places.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

im just more curiious about what type of techniques someone would use to teach a dog to bite etc in three weeks thats never had any bite training before


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

call them up and ask them  see what they say. and then let US know...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Michael Murphy said:


> im just more curiious about what type of techniques someone would use to teach a dog to bite etc in three weeks thats never had any bite training before


Lots of defense. Limit the dogs escape option (on a table or back tied or in a corner) and threaten it. Most any dog will bite, but put the same dog in a situation (maybe when he's come with the new owner) where he can run and too many will choose the run option :-(


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Lots of defense. Limit the dogs escape option (on a table or back tied or in a corner) and threaten it. Most any dog will bite, but put the same dog in a situation (maybe when he's come with the new owner) where he can run and too many will choose the run option :-(


Yup rehomed a Malinois for guy that was done like this. Very Fearful took a lot of reprogramming the dog to build its confidence. Still it is a shell of what it could've been, had it been introduced to the work foundation properly. 

That's the big danger in this McDonald's hamburger society every one wants it now and fast. So you can have it wrapped in wax paper thrown out a window into your car. Or you can buy the fresh meat at the butcher marinate it and mix in your own spices and do it over charcoal. One is going to be much better but they are both hamburgers. Same goes for PP dogs. :wink:


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Lots of defense. Limit the dogs escape option (on a table or back tied or in a corner) and threaten it. Most any dog will bite, but put the same dog in a situation (maybe when he's come with the new owner) where he can run and too many will choose the run option :-(


Bingo!!!! 



Geoff Empey said:


> Yup rehomed a Malinois for guy that was done like this. Very Fearful took a lot of reprogramming the dog to build its confidence. Still it is a shell of what it could've been, had it been introduced to the work foundation properly.
> 
> That's the big danger in this McDonald's hamburger society every one wants it now and fast. So you can have it wrapped in wax paper thrown out a window into your car. Or you can buy the fresh meat at the butcher marinate it and mix in your own spices and do it over charcoal. One is going to be much better but they are both hamburgers. Same goes for PP dogs. :wink:


Well put probably liked it more cause i was hungry when i read it


----------



## Ken Seminatore (Apr 20, 2011)

I know about this. Of course real defense, with strong drive, with training, is needed in this work. This not prey drive in this type of work. I love muzzle work in personal work, and also needed in police work with full service dogs.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Why is defense work needed? My prey trained sport dogs will bite as hard as most of the defense only PPD dogs I've seen and I don't need a two foot leash to keep them from running off either.


----------

